# Half-free Morel Mushroom ID info



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

The season is in full swing and I just wanted to put some info out there regarding the half-free morels (dog peckers).

Please make sure you ID these mushrooms carefully. I've been reading mushroom boards and looking at the pictures of some of the "half-frees" people are harvesting, and I'm pretty sure some are verpa bohemica and NOT a morel. 

Many people can eat these verpas without affect, then when the toxin builds up in their system, one more mushroom pushes them over the edge. It may take years for some people.

This is a very helpful link: http://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchellaceae.html
Scroll down on the page a little and look on the right side. Check out the verpa bohemica and half-free morel and be sure to note the differences.


Here are some pics from the above site. Can you tell the difference? (Hint for the cheaters: hold your mouse pointer over the picture). Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Good Info gonna make me check a little bit closer. Thanks


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Good info!


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I had a prof in school that said somthing like ~~ there are a lot of young dumb mushroom hunters but no old bold mushroom hunters~~ pick your food wisely and if in doubt-throw it out.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I just finished reading a book on morels. The author advised to dump all mushrooms that are not perfectly hollow inside.

I understand that there are 3 kinds of morels (some people believe more) black, yellow and half-free. 

I understand that only the false-morel may be confused with morels. Many people eat it after long boiling but generally it is not edible and should never be eaten. Is that correct?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

people use the term "false-morel" to describe two mushrooms that no one should eat. the two mushrooms are "verpa" and "gyromitra" there are no other mushrooms that i know of that could be confused with morels. 

there are several kinds of verpa and gyromitra. 

personally, ive only encountered one type of gyromitra and have never found a verpa.


----------

